# PCMCIA an USB?



## Heiko (28 März 2008)

Ich suche einen Adapter, mit dem ich eine PCMCIA/Cardbus-Karte an einem Desktop-Rechner betreiben kann.
Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?
Hintergrund ist der, dass ich gerne eine UMTS-Karte bei Bedarf auch an einen PC anschließen kann. Ideal wäre PCMCIA auf USB.


----------



## Devilfrank (28 März 2008)

*AW: PCMCIA an USB?*

http://www.partsdata.de/Notebookzub...B-Adapter_fuer_UMTS_PCMCIA_PC-Cards_shop.html


----------



## Heiko (28 März 2008)

*AW: PCMCIA an USB?*

Wieso gibts da so viele verschiedene? Gehen da alle mit allen Karten?


----------



## Devilfrank (28 März 2008)

*AW: PCMCIA an USB?*

Irgendwie sieht das wirklich kompliziert aus.


> Beschreibung
> Adapter UMTS-Card an USB, 32 Bit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (28 März 2008)

*AW: PCMCIA an USB?*

Mir gehts um die Karte:
http://www.t-mobile.de/business/allehandys/0,12827,14772-_8027-761-1-0,00.html

Aber wenn das so ein Gefrickel wird, dann nehm ich wohl eher das Ding:
http://www.t-mobile.de/business/allehandys/0,12827,14772-_8460-761-1-0,00.html


----------

